
Weird Substances: Hagfish Slime - moh_maya
https://hackaday.com/2019/12/10/weird-substances-hagfish-slime/
======
moh_maya
To quote just one interesting thing (for me):

"Hagfish slime is made of two different kinds of protein. One is a type of
mucin, which acts much like the mucus that the human body uses to drown
bacteria and viral intruders in antibodies and enzymes.

The other protein is in the form of tiny threads that are 100 times thinner
than human hairs. These strong and stretchy threads act a lot like spider
silk.

....

At any given time, a hagfish has about 20,000 km of fibers inside its body,
ready to go"

